# Wieviel Fische?



## sanny (29. Juli 2008)

Hi Ihr!

Ich weiß, Ihr könnt diese Frage nicht leiden , sie sei jetzt auch nur hypothetisch gestellt! (weil wir gestern deswegen "diskutiert" haben )

Wenn ich einen Teich (fertig eingelaufen, etc, aber *ohne Pumpe/Filter *etc) mit ca 25.000 Litern habe, welche Fische und wie viele wären dann "für den Teich" von Nutzen?

Oder gehen dann auch die obligatorischen Goldfische? 

Wir hatten früher immer nur __ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge, sind damit auch gut gefahren, allerdings war der Teich auch kleiner.....

Liebe Grüße, sanny


----------



## Wuzzel (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fische?*

Hallo Sanny, 

vom Prinzip her können wir jede vernünftig gestellte Frage leiden - und ich denke ich spreche da nicht nur für mich.

Eine pauschale Antwort wird da sicher keiner geben können. Aber vielleicht helfen Dir verschiedene Meinungen. 
25 000 liter sind, wenn die Tiefe auch vorhanden ist erst mal kein Problem, das Problem kommt das Du auf Pumpe und Filter verzichten willst. Du wirst nicht viel von den Fischen haben, wenn es zu viele sind, weil das Wasser faktisch ständig grün ist. 
Wenn ich die Voraussetzungen für Pumpe und Filter nicht habe und auch keinen ständigen Frischwasserzulauf würde ich in so einem Teich Fische nur minimal halten und vor allem keine Fische die sich so stark vermehren wie Goldfische. Einen Nuten haben Fische m.E. nach in so einem Teich nicht. Ich würde dann eher einen Pflanzenteich machen und mich über __ Molche etc. freuen. Also mehr Freude hast Du bei der Ausstattung ohne Fische. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## robsig12 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fische?*

Ich würde aber dann eher __ Moderlieschen wie Goldfische nehmen, da diese meist an der Oberfläche schwimmen, und nicht am Boden gründeln, und somit den Dreck immer aufwühlen. Ansonsten sehr viele Pflanzen einplanen.


----------



## sanny (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fische?*

Hi Wolf!

Ihr mögt die Frage (glaub ich) deshalb nicht, weil die meisten möglichst viel bunte Fische auf möglichst wenig Wasser haben wollen.... und darüber "den Teich vergessen" 



> Eine pauschale Antwort wird da sicher keiner geben können



Bei Aquarien gab´s (oder gibt es noch) mal so ein Berechnungsbeispiel, wieviel cm Fisch auf wieviel Liter Wasser, nur kann ich das ja für einen Teich nicht übernehmen.

Du meinst, ich bekomme da Probleme, ohne Filter?:? 

Bisher -also bei anderen und auch kleineren mit mehr Fischbesatz- kam ich eigentlich immer gut zurecht....
Vielleicht, oder wahrscheinlich, liegt das daran, daß ich immer *Massen* an Pflanzen drin habe.
Die waren aber auch besser beschattet, als der jetzige (zukünftige). 

Ich glaube auch nicht, daß sich hier viele __ Molche und __ Kröten etc ansiedeln werden.... da haben wir hier ganz andere Biotope "im Angebot" 
Dieser hier liegt dann im eher stark "beanspruchten" Teil des Geländes (Kunden, Besucher) und wird daher mehr so ein "ordentlicher" Zierteich... 

Daher auch die Idee mit den bunten Fischchen!


----------



## Wuzzel (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fische?*

Hi Sanny, 
... die Frage mögen wir schon, nur manche mögen mögliche Antworten nicht. 

Die pauschalregel kann fuer nen Teich nicht gelten, weil jeder Teich anders ist und jeder Teich anders den Umwelteinflüssen ausgesetzt werden kann. 

Hast Du denn keine Möglichkeit zu Filtern ? 

Ich denk der Teich wird in diesem öffentlichen Bereich ohne Fische "ordentlicher" aussehen. Wenn Du Dich mit Fischen zurückhälst kann das aber gehen. Vor allem auch nur ganz wenig, oder gar nicht füttern. Ich würde dann die Fische erst einsetzen, wenn sich die Pflanzen gut etabliert haben und bei Goldfischen, wenn es denn unbedingt welche werden müssen, darauf achten das die sich nicht zu stark vermehren. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## CoolNiro (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fische?*

Hallo Sanny,

ich empfehle Dir Goldrotfedern, die sehen auch schön aus,
sind superaktiv, schwimmen im Schwarm und suchen Ihr 
Futter selbst.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## sanny (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fische?*

@CoolNiro  Hey, Du hast ja fast das gleiche Volumen...Die Golrotfedern sind sehr hübsch, das __ merk ich mir mal...danke für den Tipp!

@Wolf    *Ich* würde gerne das Filtern weglassen, bei so vielen Pumpen, UV-Strahlern, Heizkabeln, etc die mich zum beliebtesten Kunden der EAM machen, spare ich Strom, wo ich nur kann! 
Und ich muß sagen, daß ich (bis jetzt und neuerdings) Dank der Bepflanzung sogar bei unserem Kaiman ohne Pumpe/Filter auskomme (klopf*auf*Holz), was ich NIE für möglich gehalten hätte!

Um die "Übervölkerung" brauch ich mir wahrscheinlich (leider) keine Sorgen zu machen (nicht wegen dem Kaiman ), hier gibt´s massig Katzen, Waschbären (auch freilaufende ), Mader, __ Reiher etc, etc


----------



## CoolNiro (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fische?*

Hallo Sanny,



> Um die "Übervölkerung" brauch ich mir wahrscheinlich (leider) keine Sorgen zu machen (nicht wegen dem Kaiman ), hier gibt´s massig Katzen, Waschbären (auch freilaufende ), Mader, __ Reiher etc, etc



unter diesen Umständen rat ich Dir erst recht zu Goldrotfedern,
die lassen sich nämlich nicht so leicht erwischen wie Goldis.

Und das ist wichtig, da Katzen, Elstern etc.pp Fische oft nur
verletzen und nicht fressen. An den Wunden bildet sich Pilz
und Bakterien an denen sich die gesunden Fische dann
anstecken können.

Auch normale Rotfedern sind im übrigen sehr schön.

Gruß
Andy

__ Rotfeder


----------



## Wuzzel (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fische?*

oh my god .... Waschbären .... uha .... die können aber ne echte plage sein... Beileid ! 

Ansonsten hoff ich das wir auch mal ein Bilder zu sehen bekommen, scheint ja ein interessantes Anwesen da zu sein mit interessanten Bewohnern  

Gruß Wolf


----------



## sanny (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fische?*

Ja, Andy, etwas clever sollten sie schon sein , sonst wird das nix! 

He, Wolf... Du hast doch wohl nicht was gegen Waschbären  

Aber so wie Du denken erstmal viele....... bis sie dann mit dem "Pfötchengeben" am Waschbärgehege nicht mehr aufhören wollen 

Ich hatte mal ´ne ganze Masse Fotos vom "ersten Tag" des Geländes, bis jetzt.... und dann verließ mich das Laptop und die Bilder waren futsch  (das war echt schlimm für mich)

Momentan sieht es hier mehr nach Großbaustelle aus, (nicht wirklich fotogen)aber ich werde mal so allmählich wieder mit fotografieren anfangen (ist ja alles eine Frage des richtigen Winkels, gelle?)

Die enthalte ich Euch dann natürlich nicht vor....


----------



## sanny (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fische?*

Soooo, nachdem das Unwetter hier alles lahmgelegt hat, hatte ich Zeit mal nach Fotos zu suchen... und siehe da, ich hab welche gefunden von dem "Drama, das mal ein Teich wird"   


Waaaarte.....mal schauen, ob´s klappt......


----------



## CoolNiro (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fische?*

Naja, da bleibt ja noch jede Menge Zeit um über
Fischbesatz nachzudenken...


----------



## sanny (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fische?*

Bist Du aufmunternd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Ich sagte ja, es ging um eine Diskussion gestern Abend! 

Ich bekomme sonst wahrscheinlich Fische angeschleppt (die ich ja in ´nem anderen Teich "zwischenlager") und da wollte ich GLEICH wissen, welche in Frage kommen.
Bringt ja sonst den Tieren nichts, wenn der Teich -auf den sie warten-dann eh zu klein für sie ist!

Da kümmer ich mich dann lieber (sehr) beizeiten um Informationen!


----------



## CoolNiro (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fische?*

Vorher Fische anschleppen geht gar nicht.
Wenn der Teich mal fertig ist braucht er einige Zeit
bis man Fische einsetzen kann. Stichwort für Suche: 
Nitrit-Peak

Aufmunternd oder nicht, hier gehts um Lebewesen  

Gruß
Andy


----------



## sanny (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fische?*

Ach, Andy!

Irgendwie reden wir aneinander vorbei!:? 



> Vorher Fische anschleppen geht gar nicht



Erkläre ich jedesmal, wenn ich sie aber nicht nehme, __ fliegen sie ins Klo!:evil 
(oder heimlich in einen meiner anderen Teiche, in denen ich sie aber gar nicht haben wollte:shock )




> Wenn der Teich mal fertig ist braucht er einige Zeit



Meine Teiche bekommen soviel Zeit, wie die Natur dafür braucht! Ich hab´s nicht eilig!


Wie gesagt, es ist nicht mein einziger und auch nicht mein erster Teich!
(allerdings einer der ersten "Umgestaltungsprojekte")

Aber bevor irgendwelche Deppen ihre Fischlis in die Kanalisation befördern, überlege ich mir, ob ich sie in einem meiner Teiche artgerecht und auf Dauer unterbringen kann!

Und sei es in einem der kleineren Teiche (ohne diesem damit zu schaden) , bis sie wachsen und in einen größeren umziehen "müssen".
Das meinte ich mit zwischenlagern!

Es ist aber ok, daß Du mich so direkt darauf ansprichst,  wenn mehr so denken und handeln würden, ging´s vielen Lebewesen besser! 
Und ich müsste hier nicht so viele ausgesetzte, mißhandelte und verhaltensauffällige Tiere betreuen!  (soviel zu meiner Einstellung Tieren gegenüber! )


So, nun munter mich auf  und gib mir Tipps, wie ich mein Becken (links im Bild) über die Trockenzone, mit der Sumpfzone (rechts im Bild) verbunden kriege!


----------



## Wuzzel (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fische?*

Sanny .... 

alles in allem sieht das nach viel Arbeit aus ! 
Respekt ! 

Kannst Du mal das eine Bild nen bisschen größer machen und mit Paint oder ähnlichem reinskizzieren, was genau du wie planst ? 

Eines kann man jedenfalls vermutlich jetzt schon sagen... es kann nur besser werden !

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Bubi (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fische?*

Bitte nicht böse sein,

ich glaube es ist keine gute Idee aus diesem Bunker einen Teich machen
zu wollen.Wenn Du gerade Wände hast ist es sicherlich für Koi's sehr gut
geeignet aber nur mit guter Filterung.Für alle anderen Wasserbewohner
scheint das Terrain weniger geeignet.Da mußt Du viel umbauen,Flach-
wasserzonen usw..

mfg  Bubi


----------



## sanny (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fische?*



> Eines kann man jedenfalls vermutlich jetzt schon sagen... es kann nur besser werden !


Du hast so recht! 

Das mit dem skizzieren muß mir morgen mein Mann machen , daß krieg ich nie im Leben hin!


@ Bubi

Welche Probleme treten denn auf bei den steilen Wänden? 
(außer, daß ich für Rettungsstege für Igel und Co sorgen muß?)

Ich dachte, ich könnte die unterschiedlichen Höhen für die Bepflanzung mit "Unterwassersäulen" (mir fällt gerade kein passender Ausdruck ein )erreichen und so das komplette Volumen nutzen.
Am Rand wollte ich mit großen, in´s Wasser hängenden Pflanztaschen arbeiten.


----------



## CoolNiro (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fische?*

Hallo Sanny,

bei der Art von Teich kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen,
da hab ich keine Erfahrung.

Meiner ist ein Folienteich innen komplett aufgebaut
mit Bachkieseln von 1 bis 50cm Durchmesser und
natürlichen Gefällen.

Die Profis für Steilwand werden sich da bestimmt
noch melden.

Viel Glück und Gruß
Andy


----------



## sanny (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fische?*

OT
Danke Andy, hab mir Deinen Teich vorhin angeschaut!
Alle Achtung, wirklich schön geworden! 


Tja, dann warte ich mal geduldig auf die "Steilwandprofis"!

...oder sollte ich mich da besser in eine bestimmte Rubrik begeben?

Ich geh mal suchen.......


----------



## CoolNiro (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fische?*

Besser ein neues Thema aufmachen,
bei "Wieviel Fische" schaun die Teich-
bauer nicht unbedingt gleich rein  

so ungefähr:

"Aus Betonloch mach Teich, kann mir jemand helfen?"

   

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Bubi (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fische?*



			
				sanny schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast so recht!
> 
> Das mit dem skizzieren muß mir morgen mein Mann machen , daß krieg ich nie im Leben hin!
> 
> ...





Wenn Deine künftigen Fischlein größer werden und irgendwann
auch geschlechtsreif benötigen sie unbedingt seichtes,flaches Wasser
um ablaichen zu können.Frag mich nicht warum,aber ich denke , die
Natur hat das so eingerichtet damit die Jungfische in Ufernähe nicht
von den größeren Fischen gefressen werden.
Ablaichen passiert meist an Uferpflanzen.
Zu Ruhephasen ,vor allem nach dem Laich suchen die Goldies o.a. die
Flachwasserzonen auf.
Sind solche Gegebenheiten nicht vorhanden,kann dies sogar zum Aus
für die Fischlein führen.Akute Laichverhärtung,Entkräftung usw..
Und solltest Du wissen , wie beim Menschen, es gibt immer starke 
und schwächere Individuum und die sollten auch eine Rückzugsmöglichkeit haben ohne das gleich Katze oder __ Fischreiher lauert.

Machbar ist das sicherlich aber...

und wie willst Du die anderen Vertiefungen verbinden.Wenn ich das richtig
sehe ist das Becken am Rand in Stahl eingefasst.Das sollte auf keinen Fall 
Kontakt zum Wasser haben.= Metallvergiftungen

MFG


----------



## sanny (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fische?*

Hi Bubi!

Das Becken wird mit Folie ausgekleidet, die überlappt ja dann den Rand.

Ja, mit der Verbindung weiß ich das auch noch nicht so genau.
Entweder ich muß den Metallrand einkerben, oder per "Solar-Springbrunnen" das Wasser erhöht reinplätschern lassen.

Aber mit den Laich- und Ruhezonen hast Du recht! 
Rangniedere werden sich zwar bei sehr dichter Bepflanzung verstecken können, aber zum Ablaichen taugt das natürlich nicht!

Muß ich mir was einfallen lassen!

 Gibt es denn geeignetes Holz (o.ä.), mit dem ich eine Terrasse bauen kann, die ich unter Wasser in einer geringen Tiefe fixiere?


----------



## CoolNiro (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fische?*

Bau halt eine nidrigere Mauer an eine Wand


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fische?*



			
				CoolNiro schrieb:
			
		

> Besser ein neues Thema aufmachen,
> bei "Wieviel Fische" schaun die Teich-
> bauer nicht unbedingt gleich rein



Recht hat er ! 
gilt für die Terrasse genau so 

Wolf


----------



## sanny (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fische?*

Hi Wolf!

Hab ich ja...... hab einen Beitrag in der "Koi-Abteilung" reingestellt, wegen den "Steilwandspezialisten".
War auch schon mal sehr aufschlußreich!

Aber... da hab ich nun gestern eeeeewig über so ner Skizze gebrütet, sie reingestellt und nun..... nix!!!! 
Keine Antwort, alle liegen ´se im Schwimmbad,D ) nur ich starre auf den Bildschirm 

Vielleicht magst Du ja mal...? 
(ähäm, brauchst aber dann die Lupenfunktion , das war mein erster Versuch mit Paint)


----------



## CoolNiro (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fische?*

Hallo Sanny,

besser Du wandelst die .bmp Datei Deiner
Skizze in eine .jpeg um, dann kannst Du
sie bis auf 1000 Pixel vergrößern und im
Forum einstellen. Oder ich machs Dir 
gleich mal...

Gruß
Andy


----------



## sanny (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fische?*


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fische?*

guck irgendwie wollt mein Rechner die bmp nicht öffnen 
Aber jetzt gehts. 
Ist doch schon mal ne gute Planung ! 

Ich denk bei dem Wetter und am Weekend brauchste etwas Geduld mit antworten 

Wolf


----------



## sanny (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Fische?*

(Geduld.... , wo kann man die bestellen ?)

Oh, wie schön! 
Ihr könnt also etwas erkennen! (Dank Andy!)

Was für ein Untergrund sollte denn im Flachwasser unter die Kieseln?
Gar keiner? Sand? 
(weil,wir bekommen im Moment fast täglich Lieferung.... da könnte ich was... "ableiten"...  räusper)


----------

